# 425 manual shift



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I _know_ someone here has had a 425 polaris  but I need to know if they are solid reliable quads,why is that the only manual tranny on a polaris utility quad . I know the quad has been taken care of just want to make sure I am not buying a turd :haha: it has ITP wheels,27'' ITP 589's, and its snorked.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Only problem I ever had out of mine was busting CV Cups running 27x12 vamps up front on wide offset rims. Before that I never had any mechanical problems. Oh, the seal on the inside of the hub would leak & need to be replaced occasionally but, thats all Polaris' not just the Xpedition. It's cheap & easy to fix. I've got one leaking on the scrammy already.


OH, one thing to remember, grease everything good, especially the zerk on the rear drive shaft coupler.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks P425


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no prob. I think I still have the littl book for it somewhere if they dont give ya one w/ it. And I also have PDF of the service manual somewhere.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

why is it a manual shift ? does it do good in the mud ? I havent rode it , but have been on a few trail rides where he was riding too , it seemed to be pretty strong ...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That was back in the day when people were still leary of auto's and didnt want one. I think their sales must have been a little down to cat, & honda, who were making larger bore manual shift atv's. So they put out something to compete. I had 27" Bi & Tri Claws on mine, never had problems turning them, then later on I went w/ 27" Laws & Vamps combo. Turned those pretty well too.


----------

